# Have you heard about...



## MinnieMin (Aug 6, 2002)

Chinese director Zhang Yimou's new movie HERO (Ying Xiong in Chinese)?  MR star Jet Li and Zhang Ziyi both in this movie.  I hope you guys know who Zhang Ziyi is.  Remember Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon?  Yes, that's her.
This moive will be open at the end of the year, but I don't know in which country... China or HongKong, or American.    I think this movie is bigger than Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon.  Can't wait to see it 
Does anybody heard about it?

This is my first thread, pleases forgive me for my Chin-glish (Chinese English) :shrug:


Min :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 6, 2002)

I hadn't heard of it! There's a little info. here:
http://us.imdb.com/Title?0299977


----------



## MinnieMin (Aug 6, 2002)

http://ent.creaders.net/stars/newsViewer.php?idx=93492

Four stars of  the Ying Xiong.  Ignor the Chiense if you can't read them.


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 14, 2002)

I guess this would be the same movie you guys are talkign about. This is from Jet Li's website.

http://www.jetli.com/jetli/projects/projects_other_hero.php?bw=high 

Has pictures and everything.


----------



## CWong (Aug 21, 2002)

Heh thought I only used that term :shrug: but my Chinglish arises when I say some words in a sentence in English then a word or phrase in Chinese and vice versa


----------



## MinnieMin (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CWong _
> 
> *Heh thought I only used that term :shrug: but my Chinglish arises when I say some words in a sentence in English then a word or phrase in Chinese and vice versa  *



Same here  

I read a news that Hero might be open at the end of NEXT year.  That'll be bad, but I hope that's not true. 

Min


----------

